
Are we losing our ability to reasonably disagree? - sgift
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/apr/26/conservatives-love-to-hate-political-correctness-but-the-left-should-rail-against-it-too
======
sgift
Before someone calls me out: Yes, this isn't the original title, but a
sentence from the first paragraph. The original title is longer than 80
characters (89 HN helpfully tells me) and I didn't find a good way to shorten
it. If someone has one feel free to add it here.

------
brudgers
Related:
[http://paulgraham.com/disagree.html](http://paulgraham.com/disagree.html)

